#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  enviar pacotes fragmentados

## PatrickBrandao

Pessoal, preciso fazer um teste num firewall, onde vou enviar pacotes fragmentados, ha muito to pensando nisso...

alguem conhece algum programa (for linux or ruindous) que posso usar para isso?

grato.

----------


## felco

Nao entendi oque voce quer fazer, voce quer um software para fragmentar pacotes?

----------


## PatrickBrandao

Toda camada de rede tem uma unidade de PDU que se chama MTU, a MTU é um valor numerico que define o tamanho maximo do pacote ou quadro da camada, quando um dado é maior que a MTU da camada de rede, ele é dividido em fragmentos do pacote, ex.:

ping de 5000 K para uma maquina de 1500 bytes de MTU

|-----------------------------------------------| dados
|--------------| MTU

|------p1-----| |---f1---| |---f2---| |---f3---|

Bom, a camada de rede recebe a parte 1 (p1) e 
reserva memoria para montar o pacote juntando
os fragmentos. Acontece que se eu
enviar um monte de fragmentos, o pc vai ficar
armazenando memoria até estourar.

Quero um software, comando ou dica, que me ajude
a enviar esses pacotes pois vou testar meus firewalls
e minhas redes.

----------


## None

Olá,

Como você mesmo disse cabe a camada de rede (do computador ou roteador) a fragmentação dos pacotes, então acho difícil que tenha alguma forma de fragmentá-lo antes do envio. O que talvez possa ser feito é "enganar" o roteador (ou computador) enviando pacotes que "disfarcem-se" como fragmentos, ou com a corrupção da própria camada de rede.

None.

----------


## PatrickBrandao

O kernel controla diretamente todas as camadas, menos a camada fisica, logo, eu si que é possivel pois já estudei isso, acontece que agora quero colocar em pratica, inclusive para provar uma coisa para meu professor de faculdade.

A ferramenta existe, preciso descobrir qual é ou se alguem tem um codigo em C para gerar tal trafego.

----------


## felco

Tem sim!!!
Vo da uma pesquisa eh te mando

----------


## felco

be carefull
http://www.packetfactory.net/projects/nemesis/

----------


## PatrickBrandao

Muito obrigado!

quebrou um galho, melhor, uma arvore!

----------


## None

Olá,

Se estiver interessado no código em C procure por RAW sockets, há um estrutura que define todo o datagrama.

None.

----------

